# Made in USA - How to read barcodes



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Always read the labels on the foods you buy, *no matter what the front of the box or package says, turn it over and read the back*.

With all the food and pet products now coming from China, it is best to make sure you read label at the grocery store when buying food products. Many products no longer show where they were made, only give where the distributor is located so it is important to read the bar code to track it's origin.

This may be useful to know when grocery shopping, if it's a concern to you.

*If the first 3 digits are:*

690-692 - MADE IN CHINA
00 - 09 - USA & CANADA
30 - 37 FRANCE
40 - 44 GERMANY
471 - TAIWAN
49 - JAPAN
50 - UK

BUY USA & CANADIAN MADE by watching for "0" at the beginning of the number.

This is a made in Taiwan barcode


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Beatriz. This is very helpful. Currently if I don't see 'Made in USA' printed in bold letters on the front, I don't buy it. But this will be very helpful to check all products. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, I never knew.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks - this is very helpful!
I recently saw frozen broccoli, of all things, made in China.

Also, I noticed that companies have started putting US Flags on the front of some products made in China, such as dog treats. Very sneaky - you have to be so careful of everything.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is another one that I find to be very helpful. Here's why fruits and vegetables have those stickers on them.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How interesting!!! Thank you for sharing that information.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

be careful with that: 
snopes.com: Determining Product Origins by Bar Code


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a great post!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snopes and Urban Legends bot say this is OT necessarily true. The European bar Cade might indicate where a product was registered, not made, but the US version might not. Probably best to not rely on this information.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks, Beatriz!!! even things that say "made in USA" are not! I returned some Sojo's due to this. The barcode info is super helpful


----------

